# Thinkpad X60 suspend problem (SATA?)

## max2k5

Hallo,

I've got following problem:

I have a Lenovo X60 Thinkpad, with i945GM graphics chipset and sata hardrives.

X11 with latest (unstable) drivers for i810 and kernel drivers for i915 works fine, also with DRI.

I finally got suspend to ram working halfway.

I give "acpi_sleep=s3_mode" to the kernel on boot time, and I use "echo 'mem' > /sys/power/state" to set the system to sleep.

(I just use the kernel supplied suspend method, not suspend2)

But on resuming, on the first view everything gets back as supposed, but somehow the disk doesn't work anymore and so the whole system hangs. I have to use the power button to restart the laptop again, and then everything works again.

I suppose, that the SATA (ahci built into kernel, not module) has to something to do with it.

So, does anyone has a little experience on this topic and would it share with me?

Thanks,

Maximilian

----------

## quat

hi Max,

I got X60s. Finally I managed to do Suspend-to-ram with suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r5 

together with patches this and this. both of them implement proper suspending of sata and msi (message sending interrupt or something like that).

i had to unload hdaps, tp_smapi and net modules before suspending and load it after coming back from suspend.

i was not using hibernate-ram script.

still no go with suspend-to-disk.

HTH

Kamil

ps. you can find lots of goodies on thinkwiki.org, e.g. this.

EDIT: typo

----------

## max2k5

Hi Kamil,

funny, i now got suspend to disk working, after having incorporated these 2.6.16-patches. I think, these are the same you stated.

Unluckily, now the suspend to ram works even worse, i think i will have to wait until 2.6.17 kernel will have all the patches and new drivers for SATA hard drives. 

But i think, suspend to disk is now good enough for me...

I'm quite sad though, because until 1 month ago i had a T41p, with finally everything working and really smoothly configured, so i could close the lid and it would go to suspend_ram and so on...

Thanks anyway!

Max

 *quat wrote:*   

> hi Max,
> 
> I got X60s. Finally I managed to do Suspend-to-ram with suspend2-sources-2.16.16-r5 
> 
> together with patches this and this. both of them implement proper suspending of sata and msi (message sending interrupt or something like that).
> ...

 

----------

## quat

the problem is that with suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r2 suspend-to-ram didn't work for me, but version suspen2-sources-2.6.16-r5 and the patche i send in the previous message allow me to suspend the notebook.

and one more thing you need to add to grub/lilo acpi_sleep=s3_bios,s3_mode.

for me it works like a charm. but suspend to disk it doesn't.

HTH

Kamil

----------

## japsu

I have the same problem: Using AHCI, hibernate-ram and acpi_sleep=s3_bios with gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r3, the X60s suspends fine but hangs on the first hard drive access after resume. I thought the AHCI suspend problem was supposed to be fixed in 2.6.17, so WTF?

Some sources also suggest that suspend should work with ata_piix. Well, I haven't even managed to get my laptop to boot into Gentoo with the ata_piix driver in the kernel and SATA turned into compatibility mode in the BIOS - the kernel always panics because it fails to mount the root file system.

Has anyone got the X60s to suspend using a recent kernel? Does it still require ugly patches?

----------

## japsu

Right, 2.6.18 still needed Forest Zhao's patches:

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/gnychis/ahci-patch1

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/gnychis/ahci-patch2

...

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/user/gnychis/ahci-patch6

Suspend seems to work now.

----------

